# looking for Mimaki GP-604 or GP-604D



## eddymgl (Feb 3, 2015)

I am looking for direct garment printer GP-604 or 604D. How it's printing quality and coloring. How colorful ?


----------



## eddymgl (Feb 3, 2015)

New or second hand. contact me !


----------

